# ACSI sites on the Rhine or by Water



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We will be setting off soon to do the Mosel from Trier to Koblenz. I was then going to go down the Rhine into the Black Forest, Switzerland and Italy.

I have bought an ACSI card and wondered about finding a couple of sites on the way down to Switzerland that actually had access to the Rhine or were near it.

We have bought a 3 man Dinghy and hope to do a bit of rowing about and exploring in that on the rivers, lakes and coasts on our travels.

The ACSI website map is rubbish is there anyway to get them in Google maps?

Cheers
BD


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*dvd*

If you dont have the DVD, you can search online

Camping Card ACSI Search

TM


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Didn't you get a handbook with map in the back,seems quite good, we hadn't bothered with ACSI card but then found we could be making some savings and a Dutch owned campsite we were on gave us the book with card in it free,bargain or what


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: dvd*



teemyob said:


> If you dont have the DVD, you can search online
> 
> Camping Card ACSI Search
> 
> TM


Thanks

I found that but it has to be the worst map I have ever seen. You think they would have integrated it into Google Maps or something by now

The map booklet that comes with it is just as rubbish.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: dvd*



barryd said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > If you dont have the DVD, you can search online
> ...


Do you have Autoroute 2010?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: dvd*



teemyob said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


No


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Didn't order the DVD

Do you think we should?

Aldra


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*DVD*



aldra said:


> Didn't order the DVD
> 
> Do you think we should?
> 
> Aldra


Erm. useful to some, not all. I prefer books.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree. The book and a decent map should be enough. Or at least a decent online map.

I found this

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?hl...7590977793691629247.00047afc56b1234a60d6d&z=5

But its out of date. It references page numbers for sites but they no longer match. Otherwise it would be spot on.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you use the google map link I found it gives the name of each site. Then just use the search facility Teemyob ponted out to search by site name.

Its long winded but it works


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: dvd*



barryd said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


I am not doing too well here am I?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: dvd*



teemyob said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


No. Flipping hopeless!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

If you go to this topic <Here> download the ACSI file then run it in Google Earth and follow your route all the Acsi sites are on there and there is another file that has many more thousand on it.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

*Re: dvd*



barryd said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


Do you have a TomTom?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: dvd*



barryd said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


Download the 60 Day free Trial then!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Les

I saw the Google Earth post the other day. Its good but I really want it in Maps.

Roger. Yes I have a Tom Tom. Are there POI available?

Teemyob. thanks for the link, not sure I want to buy it though.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*buy*



barryd said:


> Les
> 
> I saw the Google Earth post the other day. Its good but I really want it in Maps.
> 
> ...


It is free for 60 days

Add SaddleTramps link to ASCI POI's and has to be a winner?

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: buy*



teemyob said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Les
> ...


ok

will give it a go

cheers


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Roger. Yes I have a Tom Tom. Are there POI available?


Yes there are, I have them on mine and we used them over the last couple of weeks in France. I can't remember for sure where I downloaded them from, there are various sources to be found by Googling but I am pretty sure it would have been here:

http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/2010/12/2011-aires-bordatlas-acsi-camping-cheque-gps-databases/

G'luck!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again

This morning I managed to import Les's Google Earth KMZ file into Google Maps. It came up with an Error in IE but in Firefox it worked. However it only loaded some of them, a few hundred I think.

Strange. Will have a bit more play with it but in theory it should be possible.

BD


----------

